# My poor baby is still acting weird



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, it was a terrible time to strip my Ray bone. It is as cold as it ever gets right now. I do have the heater on during the day. But, I guess being stripped of his nice warm coat has sent the poor dog into a state of anxiety. He is wearing a very nice wool sweater, but his little tootsies are cold. All he wants to do is stay snuggled up in my bed all day. Oh sigh, this is just awful. Sigh. We are going to let him sleep with us tonight. I just can't believe how a haircut has made him so neurotic...or maybe just scared. It is breaking my heart to see my little boy so freaked out. On the one hand, on the other hand I seriously want to strangle the little wimp....JK, No , yes, jk,


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

BTW. did I tell you that while he was lounging in my bed all day, he saw fit to throw up bile all over my gorgeous new sheets and the bedspread? Oh sigh. Does anyone want a very rare Malagasy hairless butterfly ear?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

WOOL. That is the word that immediately stood out to me. So many people are sensitive to wool ... so why not animals, too? I know many people who do not feel comfortable wearing wool ... including me. I hate the feel of wool touching my skin ... it is itchy and I almost feel as though I can't breath. Felix is the same way.

If it were my fluff baby, I would try a sweater made with 100% cotton. There is nothing like the comfort and feel of 100% cotton. Wool can feel uncomfortable and itchy. 

I am glad you are letting your sweet angel sleep with you tonight. Oh dear, please don't tell me your beautiful bedding is made of wool!:w00t:

Oh, no! I just read your other post! I really think he threw up because he might be allergic to wool. Poor baby. Please give him a big warm gentle hug from his Auntie Marie. :wub::wub:

I hope darling Roo feels better soon, Sylvia. Hugs and love for you, dear girlfriend.:wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Marie, my angel...it never occurred to me that wool might bother him. I do have some small cotton sweaters that I got for Ru. I will try that immediately. I have no problems with wool, but I love nothing as much as a cotton sweater. Perhaps a Coton would prefer cotton. Will do right now. Kisses to you for your sage advise.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have no advice, but I'm sorry to hear he's feeling not so great. Hope he's himself again real soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought of that either but it makes sense. I feel itchy and uncomfortable in wool too and love cotton. I'll be curious to hear if the cotton sweater helps him feel better.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Right now Ray is snuggled up in bed with DH...i hope he feels better, I want my Ray back.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Oh Marie, my angel...it never occurred to me that wool might bother him. I do have some small cotton sweaters that I got for Ru. I will try that immediately. I have no problems with wool, but I love nothing as much as a cotton sweater. Perhaps a Coton would prefer cotton. Will do right now. Kisses to you for your sage advise.





Sylie said:


> Right now Ray is snuggled up in bed with DH...i hope he feels better, I want my Ray back.


Awwww ... I hope the cotton sweater helps. Please let us know how Ray is doing. 

Darling Sylvia, I wish all of your family peaceful sleep and pleasant dreams tonight. Please give Ray gentle hugs and soft kisses from his Auntie Marie. And, kisses and hugs for you, dear friend.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Awwww ... I hope the cotton sweater helps. Please let us know how Ray is doing.
> 
> Darling Sylvia, I wish all of your family peaceful sleep and pleasant dreams tonight. Please give Ray gentle hugs and soft kisses from his Auntie Marie. And, kisses and hugs for you, dear friend.:wub::wub::wub:



XXXOOO:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I may be wrong but I don't think an allergy to wool would cause Ray to vomit bile---it WOULD make him uncomfy & itchy. Has he had a medical exam recently w/liver enzymes? If they are ok I would not worry to much unless it repeats itself. Sometimes stress can cause this so just keep an eye on it and make sure he has something in his tummy (even a cracker).


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Hoping Ray is feeling better today.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Sylie, I may be wrong but I don't think an allergy to wool would cause Ray to vomit bile---it WOULD make him uncomfy & itchy. Has he had a medical exam recently w/liver enzymes? If they are ok I would not worry to much unless it repeats itself. Sometimes stress can cause this so just keep an eye on it and make sure he has something in his tummy (even a cracker).


Stress can cause tummy upsets. And, if feeling uncomfortable and itchy enough, that can bring on stress.

I hope Ray is feeling better this morning. If not, and especially if he would vomit again, then if it were me, I would get it checked out.

How is Ray today?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking on Ray. Hoping the change in his outfit to cotton helped. I spent all day yesterday trying to shop online for clothes for myself. Nearly impossible since I basically only wear cotton due to allergies. That being said, it makes me very curious as to how Ray did once he was in cotton. Paws crossed for a happier baby!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, I hope little Ray is doing better now. Maybe he was just so upset or nervous, it made him throw up. I hope it's not because of being sick. I made Leila a blanket she loves to snuggle in. One side is made of lambs wool (not really wool). Maybe something like that in his bed would help keep him warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

(Just posted a pic of it in a new thread.)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just saw this post. I am really sorry that ray is acting out of sort. Is he eating and drinking water like normal? How many times has he thrown up? Have you tried to give him a little bit of rescue remedy? I'm off to the vets today for rechecks, I will ask dr. D about this for you!!! Big hugs to you and your fluffs!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a tibetian terrier that we used to shave down each Spring. I think the clippers iritated his skin and he would act antsy for about a week.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I forgot: Ray told Lucky to tell you that extra tummy-soothing treats will help eaze this difficult time for him. I think he may just be a bit uneazy and anxious following the shave down.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor Ray....maybe the wool was bothering him too. I am sure its mostly related to the fact that his hair was cut so short. You can give him something called Bach's Rescue Remedy (for pets). It's just drops you can put in his mouth to calm him or maybe get a Thundershirt....it is a little shirt that fits snuggly and is suppose to calm them down. Just a suggestion....I hate to see little furbabies uncomfortable. For the vomiting bile incident its acid in his tummy....I would give him a little something to eat coat his stomach in the middle of the day. Hope he is back to himself soon!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Talked to my vet . He suggested if it continues on take ray to the vets. Hope he is feeling better hugs to you both


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, Ray slept with us last night...under the comforter, between Mommy and Daddy. Before his hair cut he always went to the foot of the bed after a brief cuddle. I woke up and found him partially uncovered and shivering. It took about ten minutes of cuddling to get him warm. Poor baby. But, this morning he was in good spirits...happy flag raised over his back.

Well, the wool sweater is gone, but the cotton sweater I had for Ru is too small, he is wearing it but it isn't good enough. I bought him a nice cotton sweater, a Zack and Zoey cotton hoody and a Zack and Zoey quilted jacket. 
All on e-bay. Tomorrow I can go to the doggie boutique, but it isn't all that easy to find cotton. Until his new duds arrive, he will be sleeping with us.

As for the spitting up....I have had dogs spit up occasionally for decades, they have never been sick, so I don't worry about it. If it happened more than once, I would be worried, but that was on Thursday, and he hasn't done it since.

Poor Ray, I guess it is like being naked for him. He had really long thick hair, so it will take some big time adjusting.

For now, lots of affection and good treats should bring my old Ray-Bone back.

Thank you for your support and suggestions.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to the party, Sylvia, although this is more of a piti-ful party. Poor Ray. I'm so glad he's doing better today. I think what everyone says is right and the new clothes will help. If you have any old cotton or acrylic sweaters you might be able to do what Tori one did with a sleeve - cutting openings though since Ray is bigger it might be more the body of a small sweater. Just saying until the new clothes come. You just want something functional and comfortable. Guess that will be Ray's last shave down ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party, Sylvia, although this is more of a piti-ful party. Poor Ray. I'm so glad he's doing better today. I think what everyone says is right and the new clothes will help. If you have any old cotton or acrylic sweaters you might be able to do what Tori one did with a sleeve - cutting openings though since Ray is bigger it might be more the body of a small sweater. Just saying until the new clothes come. You just want something functional and comfortable. Guess that will be Ray's last shave down ever. :thumbsup:


Good idea! I'll let you know what I come up with. Thanks, Sue.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Poor little Ray. If my mommy shaved my head I would throw up on her bed too!! Hehe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Poor little Ray. If my mommy shaved my head I would throw up on her bed too!! Hehe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I don't doubt that you would do that, or worse, Celeta. Ray, however, is a GOOD boy. :HistericalSmiley:

Feeling better still. He is lying on the sofa with MiMi, not hiding upstairs. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Our neighbor shaves his Golden Retriever at the beginning of every summer. For about two weeks Dublin will try to hide behind his Daddy when they are outside. I think they really get embarrassed. 

Maybe he's just sulking and milking the attention for what it's worth while he can, he's a smart boy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*One step back*

I thought he was making progress. Well, he was. He wasn't hiding upstairs. DH went to Petco (a long drive) and bought him a very nice sherpa coat to keep him cozy. Sigh...he freaked. He ran away from me before I could finish fastening it. Once I got it fastened he ran upstairs. I found him sitting up in my bed trembling. I took it off...now he is naked again. I think the sound of the velcro closures scared him. Sigh.

*I need a vacation!*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee does tha ttoo when i first buzz him down , shivers but then I cuddle him in the blankets and he settles right in and relaxes and falls asleep. Maybe he has a "Samson complex" all his strength is in his hair?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Rylee does tha ttoo when i first buzz him down , shivers but then I cuddle him in the blankets and he settles right in and relaxes and falls asleep. Maybe he has a "Samson complex" all his strength is in his hair?


Samson complex...that could be it. All I know is that he had better get his head on straight, because I am not the kindest mommy in the world, and I am getting tired of this neurotic behavior. I have done everything to make him happy and comfortable. Right now, I am at my wits end with him.


----------

